# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  H267a fec errors

## alkis13

Καλησπέρα, άλλαξα το router ,καθώς έρχεται η αναβάθμιση. Τώρα σε adsl2 ανεβάζει 1000 fec το δευτερόλεπτο. Με ένα σοβαρό tp link που είχα πριν δεν έκανε κιχ.

Να το κοιτάξω και στη vdsl και να τους ζητήσω αντικατάσταση;

Καλωδίωση πολυκατοικίας και πριζα τηλεφώνου είναι από τα πιο ποιοτικά και με το tp link δεν είχα ούτε ένα error σε snr 6.

Θα μου κάνει αποσυνδέσεις; Υπάρχει κάποιο καλύτερο modem από Vodafone? Vdsl 50/5 θα παίξει.

Κάθε πληροφορία δεκτή, ευχαριστώ και καλές γιορτές.

----------


## NTsakalis

Μήπως πρόκειται για one net ? επειδη ειχε θέμα το firmware και εδειχνε χιλιάδες σφάλματα fec κάθε φορά που πάταγες refresh , λύνεται με την αναβάθμιση που ήρθε . 
Γενικά πρόκειται για σταθερό ρούτερ χωρίς συχνές αποσυνδεσεις . σε οικιακό vdsl παίζει επίσης το tp-link100v (αν θέλεις έχω ένα προς πώληση στο φβ (πάτρα)) , και το h300s που πλέον δεν έχει τόσα θέματα με την αναβάθμιση . επίσης παίζει και το h267n . απ τα παραπάνω το h267n και το tplink δεν έχουν 5g wifi.

----------


## NexTiN

Μην δίνεις σημασία αν δεν έχεις αποσυνδέσεις. Τα περισσότερα ΖΤΕ δείχνουν εικονικά λάθη χωρίς όμως να είναι πραγματικά. Κάποια διορθώθηκαν με νέο firmware, κάποια έγιναν χειρότερα...

----------

